# First Centipede Molt Experience



## Twilight (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey...I purchased two vietnamese centipedes from Botar and when they first came....I was happy until I realized that one of the centipedes was really reluctant to eat. I put a cricket in and he always ran away from it. I thought that he was either shy or scared of the cricket. I also thought that maybe the shipping was too much for it and it was dying or something. However, after a week or so, he molted. It was awesome because it was the first pede molt that I've ever witnessed myself first hand. I also noticed that before he molted...his skin was pale and rather shinny...sort of like a plastic cover on the outside. While he was molting, it was weird because his body was pulsating and moving in order to push the molt away. I was also surprised at how quickly the molt was as it only lasted about a bit over an hour or so. He got a little bigger, not sure how much bigger...here are some picks...and thanks again to Botar...almost thought they lost my package haha.













Afterwards he ate his molt...sorta interesting...he ate it rather quickly.....I'm over here thinking...I wonder does that taste as good as he makes it seem. Its like he's snacking on a kid's meal with extra fries and a coke 







Here's the containers....and as you can see there's a quarter in one of them for comparison..please dont notice the messy background 













BTW I also got a giant white knee T...he's pretty awesome. Hope you guys enjoy and welcome back to the forum. BTW....WOW did it take a long time to update the website lol. Usually updates take like hours or a day...this was like a week or two...lol. Thanks for the hard work though...later.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the pics!  I never seem to tire of those molts.


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Sep 13, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 13, 2006)

My Tiger legs is halfway through molting atm. I don't think he'll grow that much, despite that he's max 3".


----------



## Rounder (Sep 14, 2006)

Great pics!

I have 4 of those pedes from Botar as well.  I've had mine since July though.  You'll see the size difference more easily after it has eaten, they really stretch out and fatten up after eating a couple good crix.  

Good luck with them, they are alot of fun!


----------



## Twilight (Sep 24, 2006)

ALL 4 centipedes have molted...just wanna report to you guys 

I got two at swifts...btw he doesn't respond to any emails....and botar. Every one of them molted...one just molted just now...right after the other hong kong.


----------



## Twilight (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's some pics...btw I noticed how it has its fangs spreaded, sorta makes me think like its putting in a lot of efforts or something to molt.


----------

